

Anyone Else Notice Login to Random User on Refresh of HN? - vxxzy

Apparently HN was letting us play musical chairs with User Logins on every request. Anyone else notice?
======
bitwalker
Yeah this happened to me, I created another post about it as well with some
screenshots. So bizarre.

[http://i.imgur.com/27NyTmm.png](http://i.imgur.com/27NyTmm.png)

------
oddthing
Saw the same thing. Was logged in as 3 or 4 different users as I cleared
browser each time and reloaded.

